
Ask HN: Ideas to Improve HN - Endlessly
Curious if single post (potentially monthly) on generating (actionable) ideas on improving HN would help HN improve.<p>—————————————<p>(1) Top-Level-Comment-Format:<p>- IDEA: (One sentence)<p>- VALUE: (who needs what and why)<p>- ESTIMATES: Time &amp; Resources<p>- VALIDATION: How will you know success happened? How would you compare it’s success with prior efforts? How would you know to when to failure happens or related efforts should end? (EDIT: Clarification of meaning “validation” — that being the topic of validation is limited to validation of the “value” not validation of anything else, including but not limited to validation of a given implementation technically, roadmap, etc.)<p><i></i> One idea per top-level comment to enable clear understanding of votes.<p>—————————————<p>(2) Top-Level-Comment-Response-Suggestions:<p>- FEEDBACK: on idea<p>- VARIATIONS: of idea<p>- VOLUNTEER: Planning, Beta, Coding, supporting, financial, maintenance<p>Suggest limiting each top-level comment to a single topic to enable clear views of voting.<p>—————————————<p>(3) META-COMMENTS:<p>Lastly, I will create a top-level comment for meta-comments on the idea of “Ask HN: Ideas to Improve HN“ — which is where all comments about this post should go; all other top-level comments should be “Ideas to Improve HN”.<p>—————————————<p>DISCLAIMER: Other than having a meaningful understanding of HN&#x2F;YC, I have no relationship with either. That said, if this makes the home page, I’ll ping the HN mods to insure they’re aware of it.
======
Endlessly
See post description to understand this comment:

>> “I will create a top-level comment for meta-comments on the idea of “Ask
HN: Ideas to Improve HN“ — which is where all comments about this post should
go; all other top-level comments should be “Ideas to Improve HN”.”

------
evo_9
Clicking on a link and having it open in a new tab/window should be a user
profile setting that's turned off by default so the current behavior remains
the same, but users that prefer this behavior can override the default.

~~~
Endlessly
Re-Idea: Agree, sounds useful.

Validation: I would suggest first time someone clicks a headline after the
feature is live — that by default before opening a new window the user gets an
alert allowing them to configure the setting and confirmation they understand
how to edit it later if needed.

------
abacadaba
\- IDEA: Rewrite HN in Crank.js

\- VALUE: It would be cool if HN used native JavaScript features

\- ESTIMATES: Week, people rewrite HN all the time shouldn't be that hard.

\- VALIDATION: Should be able to tell from viewing in devtools.

~~~
Endlessly
Re-Idea: Why does HN need more JavaScript or “native JavaScript”?

~~~
abacadaba
Sorry, was just being a sarcastic a-hole. Carry on.

